# Laptop spinnt - "Bootschleife"



## unterseebotski (30. September 2010)

Moin moin,

mein Laptop spinnt ein wenig rum. 
Direkt nach dem Einschalten läuft das Laufwerk an, dann dauerts 2 Sekunden und alle Lämpchen am Notebook gehen wieder aus, dann hört man wieder, wie das Laufwerk anläuft und das Spielchen beginnt von vorne. Aus diesem Zustand kommt das NB nicht mehr raus, einzige Hilfe: Netzkabel und den Akku vom NB abtrennen und kurz warten - danach bootet das NB wieder ganz normal.

Ein Bios-Update brachte leider keine Hilfe. Hab das Update in Windows gemacht, alles ohne Fehlermeldung, nach Neustart gleich ins Bios und "defaults" geladen. Gespeichert und wieder Neustart. 
Ich hab auch schon die Bootreihenfolge auf 1. HDD, 2. DVD-R, usw. geändert - auch das brachte keine Hilfe.

NB ist ein Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo V5535 mit Win Vista Business SP1.

Weiß jemand, was da los sein könnte?


----------



## kazuo (30. September 2010)

Als erstes würd ich einfach mal den RAM überprüfen. Einfach mal ein Riegel rausnehmen bzw im Wechsel beide. Falls es dann immernoch nicht funktioniert einfach mal ne andere HDD testen... Dann sollte das eigentlich auch schon behoben sein. Ich tippe in deinem Fall erstmal auf die HDD.
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Staub in deinem Laptop aus? Vielleicht ist er auch einfach nur verdreckt 

mfg


----------



## mrwuff (30. September 2010)

Richtig, erstmal die HW die man testen kann testen. Also RAM und HDD, evt. ist auch dein NT hin! Wobei sich das nicht danach anhört, wenn die lämpchen jedoch nur kurz blinken bzw. der schleppi kurz angehen würde und wieder aus geht, dann wäre es mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit dein NT (netzteil)


----------



## unterseebotski (30. September 2010)

In beiden von Dir genannten Fällen verstehe ich nicht, warum das NB ohne zu murren bootet, wenn es kurz vollständig vom Netz und Akku getrennt wird.
Dann startet es durch, als ob nie was gewesen wäre.
Nur beim Start nach dem ordentlichen Herunterfahren in Windows kommt er in die Bootschleife.
Aus dem Ruhezustand heraus passiert das auch nicht.

HDD tauschen ist so ne Sache, da auf der HDD eine Recovery-Partition gespeichert ist. Ich dachte, wenn die weg ist, kann ich Windows nicht mehr installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst mit jeder entsprechenden windows-CD und dem key unter dem notebook windows auch von Grund auf neu installieren. Also: irgendeine vista CD ausleihen, installation beginnen, als key den vom Lizenzaufkleber unter dem Notebook nehmen. FALLS es nicht klappt, kannst Du ja immer noch die alte wieder einbauen - aber ich kenne an sich nur Fälle, in denen es geklappt hat.


----------



## unterseebotski (1. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab festgestellt, dass der Fehler nur auftritt, wenn Akku und Netzkabel gleichzeitig angeschlossen sind. Nur Akku oder nur Netzteil (ohne Akku), dann bootet das NB sofort los, ohne Probs. 
Ist beides im Spiel, klappts nicht. Der Akku alleine geht aber, geht also das Netzteil langsam kaput...?


----------



## HGHarti (20. Oktober 2010)

Versuche mal in die Einstellungen zu kommen wo mann Starten eingabeaufforderung kommt(F8),dann versuche mal den Bootsektor zu erneuern.Einfach mal Google.
Hat ein ähnliches Problem bei mir hat´s geholfen


----------



## unterseebotski (21. Oktober 2010)

Hm, werd ich mal machen, wenns wieder auftritt.
Habe die magische und meist helfende Reparaturmethode angewendet: mal aufschrauben und schauen, wies drinnen so aussieht. Festplatte raus und wieder reinstecken... zugeschraubt und seitdem spinnts nicht mehr. 

Mal sehen wie lange.


----------

